# Ibanez AX7-521 restoration--update (pic dump)



## Realbebop (Dec 19, 2010)

This is an update to my Ibanez Ax-7 restoration thread.

For those who haven't read it, here's a brief synopsis.
Basically I picked up a Ibanez AX-7 521 for real cheap and decided to restore it.

So far, the guitar has been gutted and i've removed all the internals.

*Here's the original body with that thick poly coat.*





*After a few hours of bathing in some paint stripper.*




*continued..*









*Time for some sanding.. *




*Looking a little better. *





*Oh what's this in the mail??*















*5-way rotary switch, 500k pots, oj caps*





Now to think about colors. Fiesta red nitro is my thing I think.

yes, very excited.


----------



## ncbrock (Dec 19, 2010)

me likey. more!!


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 23, 2010)

Update:
Alright, it took a little bit of elbow grease, but I was able to remove the rest of the finish with a heatgun. Man was this a messy project. I should have just used the heatgun in the first place..
anyhow. here it is.






Still need to sand off the undercoat, but atleast I'm making progress.

Oh yea, and I ordered the schaller locking pegs last week, so they should arrive shortly.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 23, 2010)

Update:
Schallers came in.












The fretwork is spot on. No complaints whatsoever. I actually enjoy the 24.75 scale length :0
From what I understand, this particular neck is a 5 piece maple with a bubinga strip over the truss, and a rosewood fretboard. 
Nut is definitely getting replaced by myself. 
I've read tutorials online and I'm pretty confident I can craft one. I'm definitely going to screw up a couple times, but I've purchased extra bone blanks so I should be good to go.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 23, 2010)

more pics:









Whatcha think?


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 24, 2010)

Alright, I've decided i'm going to Stain the mahogany and finish with tung oil. I'm also going to sand the satin on the neck with a fine grit, and finish with the oil. 
I've decided the earthy tone is what i've been fantasizing about.





Anyone know what color stain this might be? I found this on photobucket and I really like the color.

By the way, knobs are going to be black metallic with the black rotary switch.


----------



## espman (Dec 24, 2010)

My random uneducated guess is that they did a very thin coat of yellow, followed by red or orange. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 25, 2010)

UPDATE:

Did some more sanding, think I'm done for the day. :0










What do you guys think?


----------



## jymellis (Dec 25, 2010)

i think its the nicest ax series i have ever seen


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 25, 2010)

But it's not even done yet!! haha thanks man, I really appreciate the compliment.

It sure is comin along.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 25, 2010)

Not gonna lie, when I saw how the chemical stripper worked on the body and I read that you wanted a natural finish I was a bit worried, but after that sanding I see there is nothing to worry about, it should look sweet.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea, I don't blame ya, that's some really really nasty shit. Wouldn't strip a poly finish this way again, that's for sure.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 26, 2010)

Realbebop said:


> Update:
> Schallers came in.
> 
> 
> ...


 

this alone,without the body even being finished makes this the nicest ax series 7 i have seen  i cant wait till its done maing \m/

i have said it about 100 times and ill say it again. best thing i have found to remove the paint from ANY guitar is FIRE


----------



## Varjo (Dec 26, 2010)

Good-looking project man,

take care on sanding the body. And the neck. Just sand real throughly, with a lot of elbow grease. Even if it looks fine, give it some more sanding. I found out the hard way on an LTD I was working on a few years ago that though I thought that I had sanded the body real good, when I applied stain I could clearly see where I had sanded enough and where I should have sanded some more. Without any hints whatsoever before applying the stain.

So sand real good brah 

Otherwise seems like a real interesting project.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 26, 2010)

jymellis said:


> this alone,without the body even being finished makes this the nicest ax series 7 i have seen  i cant wait till its done maing \m/
> 
> i have said it about 100 times and ill say it again. best thing i have found to remove the paint from ANY guitar is FIRE


The router jig method seems like a great way to take care of it.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 26, 2010)

What grit would you guys recommend when sanding the neck, and prepping the body for tru-oil?
I have 220 right now, and I'm gonna make a run to home depot for some supplies.

Thanks for the feedback guys.
And Varjo, thanks for the heads up on the sanding, I'm definitely going to take the steps needed to clean it up.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 26, 2010)

Update:








How's it look?


----------



## jymellis (Dec 26, 2010)

i think it looks awesome! i use .0000 finishing steel wool to "finish" before oil  i would personally sand off the edge by the edge on the front. instead of having an edge leading to the edge, i would smooth it out to be more "S"model or rga like. but thats me. it looks awesome either way!


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 26, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i think it looks awesome! i use .0000 finishing steel wool to "finish" before oil  i would personally sand off the edge by the edge on the front. instead of having an edge leading to the edge, i would smooth it out to be more "S"model or rga like. but thats me. it looks awesome either way!



Thanks man! First time doing a project this in depth. (last project was a partscaster tele)

Thanks for the advice about the steel wool.
Off to the hardware store for stain.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 26, 2010)

First layer of stain went on.
Color is Fruit Punch 













How am I doin?


----------



## jymellis (Dec 26, 2010)

wicked \m/


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 26, 2010)

Sanded first coat off, 
then applied second coat











Pics of second coat coming up.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 26, 2010)

There's the second coat


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 26, 2010)

that's gonna look awesome!


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 26, 2010)

Third coat:




packin it in for the night.

It's looking just how I imagined. It's got that real open grain you'd find on a warwick corvette or something.

Keep in mind

It may darken considerably once I apply the tung oil.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 26, 2010)

It would have also looked cool if oiled after sanding the first coat.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 27, 2010)

I like, I like!


----------



## Varjo (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, that's some serios open grain! Congrats, it's looking just killer.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate all the compliments.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking pretty great so far,










These bareknuckles are gonna scream


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 27, 2010)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 27, 2010)

Thinking about yellowing up the maple on the neck a bit to go with the red. I want some vibe haha. Will sanding, then tung oiling the neck yellow it a bit? darken it? Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 27, 2010)

Fuck yeah! walnut!

Edit: just Fuck yeah!


But yeah, It really is looking great.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm glad you like it .
Was worried I wouldn't be able to pull it off. You guys really helped me out.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 27, 2010)

that looks fantastic! great work


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 27, 2010)

Instead of black metallic knobs, I was thinking about ebony wood knobs from stewmac,

any suggestions?
STEWMAC.COM : Ebony Dome Knob


----------



## JamesM (Dec 27, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> *Fuck yeah! walnut!*
> 
> Edit: just Fuck yeah!
> 
> ...



Excellent, my plan for Forum domination is underway.


----------



## GiantBaba (Dec 27, 2010)

Dude, that looks sooo good. I love what you've done with it.


----------



## airpanos (Dec 27, 2010)

Realbebop said:


> There's the second coat




That colour is HOT!!!

i also like the bicycle


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 28, 2010)

More pics in the morning, still can't find some ebony pickup rings .


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 28, 2010)

Far as I know, they dont make them for 7 strings, but If you have a router, take a look at my build for some ideas on how to make your own.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out now.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 28, 2010)

That looks really awesome!

I like the SG feel that you gave it.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 28, 2010)

Realbebop said:


> More pics in the morning, still can't find some ebony pickup rings .



Dirrreeeeccctttt mmooouuuunnnttttttt.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 28, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> That looks really awesome!
> 
> I like the SG feel that you gave it.



I'm glad you like it 

Yea, I'm going for that worn look. Gonna stain the neck today hehe


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay, Scherzo,
I took a look at your build thread, and got some really neat ideas. Thanks for chiming in by the way.

I've decided to craft the pickup rings out of ebony. Gonna draw up some basic schematics later tonight, but first things first hehe.

I've got a strong urge to attempt and re-sculpt the headstock just a tad.
Tell me what you think of this idea:

Before:









As you can see, there is some wear and tear on the headstock (which isn't necessarily and issue for me, but I'm not sure how I like the shape itself.)

After:





Thoughts? In case you're wondering, I plan on keeping the "Ibanez" inlay.


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 28, 2010)

definitely better.
how about giving it slight curves on the top of the headstock?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 28, 2010)

Realbebop said:


> Okay, Scherzo,
> I took a look at your build thread, and got some really neat ideas. Thanks for chiming in by the way.
> 
> I've decided to craft the pickup rings out of ebony. Gonna draw up some basic schematics later tonight, but first things first hehe.
> ...



Looks good, just don't Gibson-ise it


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm not going to touch the headstock for a few days anyhow, so I got some time to ponder.

Anyways,
Here's a VERY crude drawing of what I plan on doing with the bridge:










Sorry for the sloppy drawings.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds great. If you do end up doing something similar to what I did, remember that ebony can be quite brittle!! so cut carefully, and dont leave much wood for the router to cut, cut it (or file it down) yourself carefully before routing.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 28, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Sounds great. If you do end up doing something similar to what I did, remember that ebony can be quite brittle!! so cut carefully, and dont leave much wood for the router to cut, cut it (or file it down) yourself carefully before routing.



Yea I'm just gonna drill press lotsa holes with the ebony clamped to another piece of wood.

Whatcha think of the bridge idea?
Am I crazy?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 29, 2010)

I liked the original paint personally but I guess it's your guitar 

It's in very good condition, that headstock looks great


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

I spy finishing oillll.


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 31, 2010)

yes yes pics are coming to a thread near you

wait till you see the body muahaha


----------



## Realbebop (Dec 31, 2010)

It's amazing the body appears in two different colors depending on light condition. Sometimes i'm in the mood for some oj, some days i'm in the mood for some KoolAid.

tung oil is the shit


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 2, 2011)

Update:

Body and neck have received some more tung oil love.

Here's some pics:





You can really see the inlay in good lighting. Headstock still needs polishing.





Oh yea, I rounded the chipped edge on the headstock horns. Turned out pretty nice.





mmm much yellower than before, me likey lots.














It's gettin there.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 3, 2011)

Lookin pretty snazzy now that the tung oil has been applied.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

It's a shame so much of the grain was lost. Looks great though.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 3, 2011)

eh, it's my first sanding and staining build, made some mistakes along the way. oh well haha


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

No "mistakes" per say. I would just have put some sanding sealer on there to wake the grain up. 

If you like it, everything is good!


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 3, 2011)

I love it


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 3, 2011)

Now to apply the brass salamander


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol. That's my new brootal songs name.

"Applying the Brass Salamander"

I CALLED IT.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually won best in show for metal smithing back in highschool for that brass salamander hah.

Been saving it for something interesting. I think this build has been changed to "the AX salamander build".


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 3, 2011)

wow!!! amazing job!!!! keep us posted please, I want to see this done.


----------



## Shredcow (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm thinking this guitar will sound GOOD. Heck, this is sort of like a Les Paul 7 but with a bit more clarity from the bolt-on maple neck. Very nice.

Btw, I think I see some specks of lint/dirt on the body? Are you going to sand them out or leave them as they are?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

^I see nothing.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 3, 2011)

Its the grain, there is some lint that just needs to be blown off with the air compressor haha


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 3, 2011)

My whole vision is basically a cross between an sg and a tele, but with seven strings haha. The bridge is pretty wicked. String thru yum yum


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't like the way you've fastened that.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2011)

Any way it can be glued down instead?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^

Any all purpose epoxy should do the trick.

EDIT:
Another thing to consider...

What I personally would do is get a cool solid colored piece of thick-ish plastic, epoxy the Sally to it, cut around it, then epoxy that to the headstock. Would add a cool sense of dimension and color to it.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I don't like the way you've fastened that.



That's because you didn't know that it was a string tree hehe.










It's tail wraps around the string tree. Kinda worked out that way


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh shit! Well then.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 5, 2011)

gotcha didn't I?


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 8, 2011)

The colors change in different lighting


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 8, 2011)

and yet still manage to look so damn good


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you kind sir


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Big question guys,

Pickup rings or no pickup rings? That is the question.
I'm leaning towards no.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 9, 2011)

No pickup rings.


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Jan 9, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> No pickup rings.


+10000000000


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea, that's what I was thinking.

Found this thread while scouring google.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/428-ibanez-ax-7-string.html

It's really hard to believe that this guitar has come this far. That cherry fudge poly really looked like shit. Electronics didn't even function when I got it. (input was all "jiggly") haha


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 9, 2011)

2 spam posts in one thread in one day. You gotta be kidding.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, this is the last pic update until I can get the bridge and or shielding in order.

sorry to keep post whoring pics, I was just unsatisfied with the lighting in the other pictures and decided to give it a shot in natural light. My camera works better in the sunlight.

It's one of those things where I can't stop staring at it. This guitar is going to be a beast hahaha. I think my tele has found her man.


----------



## ascender (Jan 9, 2011)

Man, I can't believe I've missed this thread as long as I have ... that looks amazing! Super good work, dude!


----------



## Sludgehammer (Jan 9, 2011)

This looks great! Stuff like this makes me wanna tear my RG7321 apart!


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Jan 10, 2011)

Realbebop said:


> "Sorry to keep post whoring pics".



The more pics the better! Some threads dont have enough


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it would of looked cool as a SG style 7 string,


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 10, 2011)

I talked briefly with Bill Callaham via email today.

I messaged another 7 string member regarding some dimensions on his 7 string tele plate. If I obtain them, I'll be able to customize them to meet the needs of this build.

I'm becoming very picky when it comes to what bridge to incorporate on this guitar. I've had a lot of guys tell me that I should not go with 3 brass t-saddles and one solo t-saddle for the low b, but it's too late. The idea has implanted itself into the deep crevices of my head.
Can't turn back  haha. Whatever direction I decide to go, you guys will be the first to know about it.


----------



## Shredcow (Jan 10, 2011)

Why shouldn't you go with the t-saddles? I think it's a fantastic idea!


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with ya on that one man. Haha glad to hear I ain't crazy


----------



## Shredcow (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to say - I'm impressed that you've gone with Callaham. Quality! 

Also, since you're doing a single saddle for the low B, you can experiment with a steel saddle maybe. I've seen 6 string teles with 2 brass and 1 steel (low E & A strings) setups and it's that way for practical reasons.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 11, 2011)

Shredcow said:


> I have to say - I'm impressed that you've gone with Callaham. Quality!
> 
> Also, since you're doing a single saddle for the low B, you can experiment with a steel saddle maybe. I've seen 6 string teles with 2 brass and 1 steel (low E & A strings) setups and it's that way for practical reasons.



I've definitely thought about going steel for the low B, but because of the size of the string, I thought maybe a graphtech T would provide a better lubrication median, and because it's graphite, will make the low B sound dark and bass like. 

I'll keep steel in mind. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sludgehammer (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome build! Reminds me of a 7 string SG!


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 20, 2011)

Shielded er' up today. Picked some of that shielding paint from stewmac. Good stuff!

Pic's are shitty, oh well.





Progress has been slow, I'm about to move into my new place in a matter of days.


----------



## Realbebop (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Realbebop (Jan 21, 2011)

better pics:


----------



## apiss (Jan 24, 2011)

^ Is that an old Chinese coin thingy I see there? Mounted with the rear strap button?

Wicked idea, man!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 18, 2011)

what in the fuck just happened!?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 18, 2011)

WTF!

LOL!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

^

It's from Gulliver's Travels (the book, not that abomination with Jack Black), but it's got fuck all to do with used Kazakhy farm equipment (or more importantly this thread).


----------



## Realbebop (Feb 25, 2011)

muahaha, it'll be done in under 2 weeks, I PROMISE


----------



## Realbebop (Feb 25, 2011)

apiss said:


> ^ Is that an old Chinese coin thingy I see there? Mounted with the rear strap button?
> 
> Wicked idea, man!



Yes, actually my grandfather brought it back from one of his trips to Hong Kong. Kinda neat huh? I thought it would pair well with the brass salamander I made in metal smithing class way back when 

Thanks of all of the compliments btw guys, I had to put the project on hold since I moved into my new place, but now that I've been settled in, I've had more time on my hands. I decided to throw a hardtail hipshot 7 saddle bridge on for the time being. Bill Callaham isn't interested in building the custom tele bridge I want right now, and I figure I might as well get this bad boy (the beast MK. II) up and running.

Here's some eye candy of The Beast MK I for the time being 










Looks like my tele's hubby is coming home from the war soon guys.


----------



## Realbebop (Apr 12, 2011)

It's all done 

Clicky here for pics!:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...mizations/154126-ibanez-ax7-521-finished.html


----------

